# Where can I buy cellophane sleeves for cigars?



## Vandy5150 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've looked all over the internet and my smoke shops in town don't sell them. where can I get some on the net?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I've never seen them for sale, but I know you can get empty tubes, I've seen them around from time to time.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, I'll bite.......
Why do you want them?


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't store mine in cello just because the seem to do better without. I have seen some pictures of mold problems w/o the cello but my humidor usually stays at about 65% RH and 74 degrees F (probably a little high) so i'm not too worried about mold. But this would be nice for traveling with cigars. 

Let us know if you find any.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Ok, I'll bite.......
> Why do you want them?


prolly to put on his cigars :lol:


----------



## Vandy5150 (Oct 19, 2007)

Exactly, to put on some of my cigars that are in a humidor with mixed cigars. don't want the marriage of the flavors.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Vandy5150 said:


> Exactly, to put on some of my cigars that are in a humidor with mixed cigars. don't want the marriage of the flavors.


vandy I have stored cigars for over a year next to each other without cello and have not noticed the flavors mixing.


----------



## Vandy5150 (Oct 19, 2007)

my taste buds may be more sensitive or something but all i'm asking is does anyone know where to get the cello. They're obviously made somewhere, just would like to know where to get'em.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Vandy5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, to put on some of my cigars that are in a humidor with mixed cigars. don't want the marriage of the flavors.
> ...


Would that because you have no taste.....

BAAWWahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

(Sorry.... Matt.... I had too...) :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You ever try to put a cigar back in the cello you just took off? You have to be real careful. And patience.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, it's a PITA to put em back in the cello and really not worth the effort. I don't think you'll see any benefit by doing so, especially if it's only for during a trip. JMO of course.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Vandy5150 said:


> my taste buds may be more sensitive or something but all i'm asking is does anyone know where to get the cello. They're obviously made somewhere, just would like to know where to get'em.


 :???: I just think Matt was trying to help. He is a great BOTL & knows his stuff, I would trust his opinion. Why don't you ask the local B&M to save some for you. I know by the end of the night, my local has a whole pile of them laying around just waiting to be thrown away.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah whitefish I thought about that too but some of the flavors may carry over from other cigars.

sorry Vandy but I gotta give ya a hard time


----------



## indoorplant (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on your humidor and the amount of cigars you have maybe you could use some cedar dividers?
this is a total shot in the dark and i'm not even sure it will work but Ziploc makes Vegetable bags http://www.ziploc.ca/ziploc_sheetvegetable.html I don't how big they are but it might work if you put several of the same cigar in one bag and then put it in the humidor :|


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I might as well throw in my 2 cents...if the cigars that are infecting the others are really flavored of scent infused, like a Drew Estate or a Havana Honey, the cello will not afford you much protection...you are better off placing them in small zip-lock bags in a different humidor... 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

ram416 said:


> Well, I might as well throw in my 2 cents...if the cigars that are infecting the others are really flavored of scent infused, like a Drew Estate or a Havana Honey, the cello will not afford you much protection...you are better off placing them in small zip-lock bags in a different humidor... 8)


 You are better off just throwing them away !!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Zombie thread revived cos i was asking the same question to myself, google wins
Cellophane Wrappers for Cigars and Much More!
Clear Cello Cellophane Candy Treat Bags Self-Seal 1" x 8" 25pc


----------

